# Cracker Barrel 2019



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Can't wait!!!! They had some great stuff last year, looking to add to my collection!
The CB near me will start putting Halloween out the Tuesday after the 4th but won't be in all of its spooktacular glory until the following day. I'll be there bright and early on the 10th to soak it all in.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

I have never actually been inside Cracker Barrel, but I always enjoy checking out the offerings online. I finally caved and ordered the skull moon last year, missing out on it the prior one and kicking myself afterward for waiting too long to pull the trigger on purchasing it. I was pleased with the size for the price and the quality is excellent, which I am going to assume is the case for the rest of their products.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> I have never actually been inside Cracker Barrel, but I always enjoy checking out the offerings online.


You should check one out sometime. Their breakfast is excellent. We usually just get take out, but you can check out the store, while you wait 5 or 10 minutes for the food.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Illysium said:


> You should check one out sometime. Their breakfast is excellent. We usually just get take out, but you can check out the store, while you wait 5 or 10 minutes for the food.


Do you know if they ALL have shops inside? Thx!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Do you know if they ALL have shops inside? Thx!


Yep, everyone I've ever been to.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Illysium said:


> Yep, everyone I've ever been to.


Awesome, thanks. I have never been to one either - they are JUST starting to show up in So CA and the closest one is over an hour away. I want to make a treck out there but will call 1st just to be sure.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m pretty sure they all have gift shops as well. When I was younger and when I lived in Florida, we used to drive to Pennsylvania where most of my family lived. It was a 2 day trip for us, and along the way we would always look for and stop at all the Cracker Barrel’s. And I remember I used to love walking around in the gift shop to look at all the eclectic things they carried.

I actually didn’t buy anything last year. I thought about getting that skull lamp, but couldn’t see where I would display it in my house so I refrained. Had it still been around when they put all their Halloween merchandise on sale I might’ve though!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’ve bought two pieces from Cracker Barrel - the moon ? with owl statue that everyone fell in love with that has been offered the last two years and more recently, the lamp of skulls. It’s not the highest quality, but looks cool. I’m currently in a house with no storage space and I have enough ‘stuff’ to decorate the entire house, so I really really need to limit myself to only must have quality pieces. We are house hunting though, so that could change. ?


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

July is a week away, which means that the first real event of the Halloween season is almost upon us. As any real Halloweenie knows, Cracker Barrel, that bastion of outside rocking chairs and old-fashioned home cooking is always the first out of the chute with Halloween merchandise, putting out a display in the “dead center” of the country store sometimes as early as July 5th. Since the morter meets the net at Cracker Barrel – meaning that the release of their on-line goodies pretty much corresponds with the appearance of their in-store display – there’s no telling what they’ve come up with for this season. But you know it’s got to be unique. I remember one year when they had a stuffed animated Purple People Eater that sang the song and danced to it too. I also remember the Shooting Ghost Game with infrared gun, a four-foot tall bump and go ghost that sang the theme to Ghostbusters until you made him stop by shooting him three times. And who could forget the bluetooth pumpkin speaker, the lighted half-moon decoration or the three-skull lamp? Like I said, I can hardly wait to make the drive and see what they’ve come up with this time. In the meantime, here’s a video for all of you to enjoy, featuring the cool stuff they had last year!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Waiting til after the 4th is hard. Seems like 4ever. I've watched several videos from last year and the previous year's offerings on youtube. I don't collect salt/pepper shakers but I bought a set from cracker barrell 2 years in a row and one from from spirit. I'm looking forward to getting another. They are just too darn cute to not get them.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

My next trip to CB will be in August.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> You should check one out sometime. Their breakfast is excellent. We usually just get take out, but you can check out the store, while you wait 5 or 10 minutes for the food.


Good idea. According to the locator, there actually is one around, and closer than I would have expected, so maybe I will. Thanks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for the information on CB's Halloween. I will be on the look out on-line July 10th.


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Awesome, thanks. I have never been to one either - they are JUST starting to show up in So CA and the closest one is over an hour away. I want to make a treck out there but will call 1st just to be sure.


We have 2 in SoCal- Victorville and Rialto. Both have stores and are totally worth the drive. Rialto is the newer location. You can check in online if you’re going to eat there for less of a wait but the store is fantastic!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Sarah-Is-Spooky said:


> We have 2 in SoCal- Victorville and Rialto. Both have stores and are totally worth the drive. Rialto is the newer location. You can check in online if you’re going to eat there for less of a wait but the store is fantastic!


Oh, good to know! I was planning on trying out the Rialto location. A loooonnnngggg drive from Montrose but hoping I can talk my daughter into getting some good driver's training in and coming with me one morning this month. Where in So Cal are you?


----------



## Sarah-Is-Spooky (Aug 28, 2017)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Oh, good to know! I was planning on trying out the Rialto location. A loooonnnngggg drive from Montrose but hoping I can talk my daughter into getting some good driver's training in and coming with me one morning this month. Where in So Cal are you?


I hope you go! Hopefully the Halloween will be out soon so there will be goodies to look at. I’m in San Pedro so it’s quite a drive for me too, but worth it!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Called 3 different cracker barrels. Halloween merchandise should be out in sometime between next week to August. Has anyone got a definite answer from their local store?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Waiting is no fun.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I never really took the time to scope out just how many CBs there are within an hour of me - there are 6! SIX!!! And I live in the middle of nowhere! I called all 6 this morning and it looks like the consensus is next week. I received one definitive answer for the 18th.

Just throwing this out there... I've noticed that their "sets", as they call them, have multiplied - meaning there are, now more than an ever, mini specific interest kiosks in their store that it is getting overcrowded and the sets are getting smaller. Hoping this new trend will not impact Halloween.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

guess i'll be CBing all the way home from vacation.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I sure hope the Halloween "set" is not affected either. I always thought that it should be bigger than it is, definitely not smaller. Thanks for investigating for us. Looks like we can all look forward to next week.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I’m not sure how their Halloween collection could get any smaller! As it is, they usually have 3-5 really cool bigger items and the rest are the smaller type stuff like mugs and salt & pepper sets. So not an over abundance. But hopefully since Halloween is a seasonal thing, they’ll continue to just move all the other regular stuff to a different location (or even back to the stockroom!) to make room for it ?


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

If you go to the CB shop, they are offering (via Pop-Up Message) 5% off coupon if you have not signed up for emails.

Direct link to Halloween: https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/collections/holidays/halloween
Other Holidays: https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/collections/holidays


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - You are right about the size of CB's Halloween display(s). They are pretty small with a few large items. I hope they expand this year. Maybe they don't realize what a following they have in regards to Halloween.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Called the 3 stores near me this morning. Got two "this week" and one "Wednesday of this week" so I'll be checking in again then to see if it's out.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

spoiledbrat2910 - Thanks for the update. Hopefully it will be this week!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I keep checking their website but nothing yet. Slowly anticipating their reveal! I wonder if they will have a new moon/owl statue? That’s my favorite item I’ve purchased from there.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I saw that last year. I should have bought it. Hope they have another this year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

That’s what happened to me last year. The first one they had was the year before and I missed out on it. I ended up finding one on EBay, and for normal price, too, not a huge marked up price, so I was happy with that. Then a month or so later, discovered CB was bringing it back for the new season! Figures! LOL. It was just slightly different....think it glowed red instead of blue if I remember. Maybe they’ll bring it back again with a new color!


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Saw some of the new items on a YouTube video. My favorite so far is the raven clock. Here is the link:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

marlah said:


> Saw some of the new items on a YouTube video. My favorite so far is the raven clock. Here is the link:


Just saw that. Trying to figure out if that’s a Scooby Doo shirt or blanket.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Just saw that. Trying to figure out if that’s a Scooby Doo shirt or blanket.


It looks like a shirt for $14.95.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The raven clock is kind of cool, not sure if I’ll buy it though. I forgot how annoying some of the animated props can be.....I’d probably go crazy if I worked there! LOL

The only thing so far that I might buy is the haunted tealight tree. I really like the one I bought a couple years ago which is more of a brown and orange color, and this years is black.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I like the Haunted Tealight Tree as well. I hope that is not the entire selection they offer this year. Hopefully there will be more when I get to the store.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I really like what's in that video as it looks like there is more new this year versus last year which was mainly a recycled 2017. The one thing that does kinda bum me out is a no cool mugs. The only thing I see in that video looks like another play on the sugar skull thing, which they keep doing. Was hoping they'd do a couple more traditional halloween mugs. That section was kind of glossed over in the video though, so here's to hoping they actually have more in store.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm going for lunch today! Hope they have stuff out to really look at. Very interested in a few things and hope they're not disappointing in real life!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

thisdougsforu - I agree with you. I was hoping for traditional style Halloween mugs as well. Hopefully when we go the the store there will be some waiting for us.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Frankie's Girl - Please let us know if the Halloween merchandise is in the store yet. Thanks.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

thisdougsforu - Looking forward to your YouTube review of Cracker Barrel.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Carrie! Looking forward to going when they put it out.

Also, in regards to the mugs I watched the video again and I see there is also a skeleton cat which looks kind of cool. Happy there is at least one that I'll add to my collection this year!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Didn't realize that you collect Halloween mugs. How many do you have in your collection?


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Just called the Cracker Barrel nearest me. They said "Next week sometime." So I'll be there when the display is out, camera in hand to shoot another "_Oh, Those Wacky Halloween Decorations_" episodes of my YouTube channel, _The Last Wanderer of Mars_. These shows always include an un-boxing, and, with the exception of a projector from Home Depot and a remote control Tarantula from (believe it or not) Five Below, all the props in this series have come from Cracker Barrel. Last year's Hovering Ghost was awesome. I didn't see anything anywhere last year that even close to it. You can see it in an earlier post on this tread. I think what makes the stuff at Cracker Barrel so irresistible is that it's the first stuff you see every year. It's almost as if the Halloween display going up at Cracker Barrel is the official start of the Halloween season. And aside from the May auditions for Universal Studios Halloween Horror Nights, it really kind of is for me!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

I'll totally be there this weekend. I'll post pictures of any finds


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Didn't realize that you collect Halloween mugs. How many do you have in your collection?


I started in 2014 so I really don't have a TON.I have a couple frankensteins, jack o lanterns, a ghost, black cat, mummy, sugar skull and I'm probably forgetting a couple!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So it was NOT out yet, but they said "TOMORROW!!" 

And the manager was so nice, he let me have a sneak peek in the back room and there is two full floor to ceiling shelves FILLED with Halloween stuff. I didn't want to start dragging stuff out, but if he'd said "next month" I would have. 

As it is, I guess I can drag myself back to the store in a day or two to eat their food again and drool over the Halloween goodies in person.

So it is IN STORE folks! Expect it out this week or at the latest next week!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Frankie's Girl - Thanks for the update. I am supposed to go to a CB with my cousin on Thursday. I sure hope the merchandise is out.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I should go check ours since we are near corporate.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis went there over the weekend & they told her wouldn't have anything out until August sometime. Really want that black haunted house light & the lighted ball with the bats on it. Almost looks like a Stargazer type of product.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

I stopped in at my location today and they had their Halloween goodies out! One of the employees said they just got it out this morning! I took lots of pictures, they have some fun stuff this year, I could not resist getting the Haunted Tree and some of the salt and pepper shakers. I also picked up the Haunted House light switch....


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope this means I will see Halloween when I go to CB tommorrow.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

More...


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@LittleHollowHuant - Thank you so much for sharing those pictures with us. I definitely want the spooky tree, the witch and cauldron S & P shakers, and the Pumpkin banner. I'm sure I'll end up with more though.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

Me to @ScareyCarrie - I told the employee bagging my goodies that I would probably be back tomorrow, that Haunted House is coming home with me next time?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I hear ya. Love that haunted house & couldn't see the windows very good in that other video. Appears to have "shimmer" material in them & I am a sucker for anything using that. Mostly see it in flameless candles but also saw it in the face of a pumpkin at Michaels but didn't see it to buy it; only those very expensive pieces they make that I can make myself. Tree is also a great possibility & definitely the bat/moon ball.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The skeleton with the pumpkin looks almost like the one at Tuesday Morning. Could possibly be the exact same one even.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@LittleHollowHuant - Do you recall how much the haunted house was?


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

@ScareyCarrie the haunted house was $39.99


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

@LittleHollowHuant thanks for the pics. I'll be going tomorrow for that haunted tree and maybe a few other items.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@LittleHollowHuant - Thanks!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hmmm for some reason I thought the haunted tree was black this year. Guess it was just the lighting in the video!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

My local CB has their Halloween merchandise out. Nothing appealed to me until I walked over to their celestial display table right next to the Halloween table. This is so going to go with my fortune teller, magic, celestial themed area. ??


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

@Bobbiejo Have u checked out their celestial collection on their website?






Celestial Collection - Cracker Barrel


Shop for Celestial themed apparel, accessories and home decor at shop.crackerbarrel.com.




shop.crackerbarrel.com


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> @Bobbiejo Have u checked out their celestial collection on their website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just did. Thanks for the link! They had quite a bit of stuff in the restaurant store, but sadly, nothing similar to GR’s tabletop crescent moon. I do like the celestial sting of lights though. I didn’t see those in the store.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

CB has Halloween online - not impressed with the selection this year.

I do like their Celestial section.


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

I stopped into my local CB this afternoon. I was interested in the clock and the knife switch style wall light switch plate until I saw the prices. The clock is $43, it doesn't do enough for me to feel like spending that much. If the clock face opened with something behind it, I would probably buy it. The knife switch is $17, not worth that in my opinion. The haunted house is cool, it lights up different windows with a few colors and makes sounds that are on for quite some time. The lantern with the skull is nice but they ruined it with an excess amount of glitter. I like the light-up skull, but it's pretty small. I was a bit disappointed today. Hopefully, they'll get more items in at a later date.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I went to CB today for breakfast, and, of course, to shop. The manager said that they were still waiting for some items to arrive. I did buy the lighted tree, a Charlie Brown t-shirt, and the witch & cauldron salt & pepper shakers. I liked the haunted house, but the screaming coming from it was quite annoying. You can, though, turn off the sounds and just leave the lights on, which I think defeats the purpose of a haunted house.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I was disappointing with the offerings this year. The haunted house is pretty cool. The light up haunted tree is cute too. I already have the color changing skull globe which is very cool and I recommend it. The animated raven clock is the same as target had in 2017 except silver & black instead of copper/black. I believe it sold for $25 at target. CB selling it at $42.99 is way overpriced. The animated phone looks to be the same one gr has this year but cost $20 cheaper. The witch/cauldron salt & pepper shaker is adorable but I don't do witch stuff. Nothing I must have.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

@Ditsterz - I am not really a "witch" person either, but I thought the S&P shakers were cute. I like the CB T-shirt and the lighted haunted tree. Beyond that, like you, nothing I must have.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> I was disappointing with the offerings this year. The haunted house is pretty cool. The light up haunted tree is cute too. I already have the color changing skull globe which is very cool and I recommend it. The animated raven clock is the same as target had in 2017 except silver & black instead of copper/black. I believe it sold for $25 at target. CB selling it at $42.99 is way overpriced. The animated phone looks to be the same one gr has this year but cost $20 cheaper. The witch/cauldron salt & pepper shaker is adorable but I don't do witch stuff. Nothing I must have.


I’m so glad you mentioned that about the clock because when I first saw that raven clock at CB, I said to myself, boy that sure looks familiar, like the one I bought at Target a couple years ago! But because I knew mine was in a different color, I wasn’t sure if there were any other differences that I just don’t remember. I agree, CB has it way overpriced.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to one near me on Wednesday, I got the little skeleton with the light up pumpkin, a day of the dead spoon rest/dish and a bottle of the handsoap. I don't remember seeing those cute pumpkins so I may have to go back.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Although they are somewhat high & don't have a lot of stuff, IMHO, I have to disagree. The Haunted House was a must have for me. It is a little on the loud side but the option of turning to only lights (which is also on a timer by the way & the best invention ever) & also if on lights only & you press try me, it goes through the sounds 1 time & then back to only lights. Nice to have light only option when you want the ambiance while trying to watch TV. Day of...definitely sound would be on. I wouldn't want to keep the try me tag on it though. Also bought the Bat water globe & is very nice. I'm a sucker for the better globes. I didn't buy the skull water lamp even though I thought about it. The black glitter really makes it sparkle but I'm not a fan of regular glitter inside, especially when there is so much you can't see the scene as many of the later ones have had. The inside glitter was not overdone but hologram glitter is prettier. Passed on the Skull & Brain S&P shakers but might have to rethink that if I pass by again.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Is the Hovering Ghost going to offered again this year?


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

The animated misting skull was really nice in person but $50! Yikes!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> The animated misting skull was really nice in person but $50! Yikes!


That looks kinda cool. Could be a nice display to go with the misting skull that Grandinroad has (and will make that $50 seem like not such a bad deal! LOL)


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Ditsterz said:


> I was disappointing with the offerings this year. The haunted house is pretty cool. The light up haunted tree is cute too. I already have the color changing skull globe which is very cool and I recommend it. The animated raven clock is the same as target had in 2017 except silver & black instead of copper/black. I believe it sold for $25 at target. CB selling it at $42.99 is way overpriced. The animated phone looks to be the same one gr has this year but cost $20 cheaper. The witch/cauldron salt & pepper shaker is adorable but I don't do witch stuff. Nothing I must have.


I agree. I was seriously disappointed with CB this year. The animated phone is as lame as all the other animated phones almost everyone offers (and let's face it, most kids have no idea what it is in the first place) the animated clock is okay, but really pricey, and the only animated prop is the return of the enchanted broom CB has featured for three or four years now. And those are pretty much their major offerings. After finding the Hovering Ghost last year, the Enchanted Broom the year before that and the Ghost Game before that, this year is somewhat of a letdown.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Went to CB today in Mechanicsburg, PA for lunch. Saw Halloween stuff (broom, clock, phone, haunted house) but definitely less than last year. Nothing to buy since I don't do Halloween (bring people) inside of the house. Was hoping for the flying ghost.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I ordered the phone the day of the dead salt and pepper shakers and my lil granddaughter a pumpkin stripped dress.I love everything I got.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The phone is different with the answering movement.


----------



## Wreka (Oct 11, 2019)

LittleHollowHuant said:


> I stopped in at my location today and they had their Halloween goodies out! One of the employees said they just got it out this morning! I took lots of pictures, they have some fun stuff this year, I could not resist getting the
> Haunted Tree and some of the salt and pepper shakers. I also picked up the Haunted House light switch....
> View attachment 713986
> View attachment 713987
> ...


Did your light up tree flicker? Mine didn’t at first and it is now just wondering


----------

